# A DSLR for a beginner.



## MegaMind (Jan 15, 2014)

*
What's your budget?*
30K (+/- 2K)

*Camera type?*
DSLR 

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
18-55mm lens as a start

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Yes

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Spirited riding(motion), landscapes, some indoor party, night shoots.

*Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports?*
yes

*Video?*
Yes 

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*
Canon 600D & Nikon D5100

*Any brand preference? Like/dislike*
None

*From where will you be buying?*
Online


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2014)

Bro there is just one major difference between D5100 and 600D ....
D5100 feels better in hand and 600D have better video 

soo if video is more preffered  then get 600D ...but remember the limitation of video in dslr ...only 15 mins max ....and more video may just heat up the sensor and damage it

Just go to a local shop and hold both in hands...see the placement of button, weight, grip, lcd etc and decide


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry for leaving the thread lately, thought i would continue the thread.
This camera was for my brother, now he left for LA and planning to get one there.

He has narrowed down to canon rebel t5i(700d). Is it a good deal or should he look further?
Budget: $900 (max.)
Requirements: as mentioned above


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

To me 700D, 100D are over priced for what they offer.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2014)

nac said:


> To me 700D, 100D are over priced for what they offer.



But the touch screen adds much better focus, right?

Also the price diff. of 600d & 700d is $150.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

Nac its selling for 750$ which is around 45-46k ...I think its a good deal if you compare the price in India ...There is almost no DSLR in 40-50k range 


Spoiler



A D7000+18-55 kit lens for start will be awesome...but a bit old combo



- - - Updated - - -

A touchscreen will not help you anyways...are you going to shoot pics in live view that by looking at the screen  ....

in that 150$ you can get one more lens if you want


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

^ I am not talking about the price diff between India and US. I mean, that touch screen and faster focus when using STM doesn't justify the price.
For 45k, you can get 60D. Something I feel worthier than 700D for 45k


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree nac ...700D is just an amateur DSLR and spending 45k on that is not worth that much ... but 60D is inferior to D7000 ....then why not D7000


----------



## raja manuel (Mar 31, 2014)

While I haven't used a touchscreen Rebel myself, I've heard very good things about the ease of using the touchscreen to change settings. And these guys aren't noobs, some of these are very experienced photographers who came through the film age.
There's more to the 700D than just touchscreen and on-chip PDAF. You also get all 9 AF points as cross type with centre AF point as dual cross type, 4-shot noise reduction, and 5 fps burst. How useful these will be depends on the use, but they are present on the camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2014)

raja it maybe useful for changing settings ...but what else ...when we shoot we rarely look into our screen..Phase detection autofocus is useful again I think in live view ...9 cross type is great for a medium level dslr...5fps is also good ....its definitely good upgrade from a 600D


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 31, 2014)

D5100/5200/5300 they are all good,not bad. The EOS 700D is revolutionary. You have to use to know why Im saying this. First its that awesome sensor and fast focus with STM lens in low light and live view which none of the Nikons can achieve,its a given. Secondly that touchscreen and UI makes any camera look from the stone age.The Touch UI is so intuitive that only if you use it will know what Im conveying,its one thing to use button for cross navigating menus and its another to just touch on that option.In full manual things really get lightning quick. And then with Canon you have the option to add on the super sharp L series lens which us a big plus since we all know what a game changer those lens are. The focus points is already mentioned.The other thing is flash photography.The Canon will let you add slave/remote flash option which the Nikon wont.The Nikons  dont have hard buttons for WB and ISO! You dont get DOF preview too in Nikon but you get all of them in the Canon.Handling wise I feel the Canons are better atleast for me since I find the Nikons body small and painful for prolonged use.The placement of buttons is also far superior in a Canon,single hand navigation is breeze.


----------



## nac (Mar 31, 2014)

Raja, 700D is pretty much an entry level model. 50k+ for an entry level model.... that's too much.


Spoiler



We're talking about 4/5/6 fps in DSLR. But many of the compact shoots 10 fps and better. Isn't that better?


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 31, 2014)

Its a great buy with the 18-55 STM for for Rs 44500 in the US IMO. Its not entry level at all ,theres 1100D ,1200D,600D, then comes the 700D! No matter what you cannot deny the engineering gone in to that sensor for improving focus in live view and even through the VF in low light too over any previous generation EOS/Rebel/Kiss or the Nikons.

- - - Updated - - -

Its not true at all thats its only for video its fast even normally,the 18-135 stm with 700 D is real fast.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

Live view and touch focus is useless in simple language ....and we are talking about DSLR and not P&S here where one needs to compose picture looking at the screen ......I just give no importance to quality of touch interface nor awesome live view.

And L lens  comon its nothing special ...even nikon have lenses with golden ring around it which are the costlier ones ....no point for this too 

All new superfast STM lens only help in videos...nothing great in other ways

yes regarding number of hard button...nikon have strangely reduced it on D5300 ...

handling and button is personal...I dont find canon great in that

lastly for that money I can get a D7000+18-55 which have far superior body...many more buttons, much better viewfinder...many more focus points...better metering...why not get that instead 

- - - Updated - - -

Ok read some article about STM lenses ...its the next gen technology ...but mainly help in video



> These models are designed to complement the existing range but eschew the firm’s ultrasonic AF motors, which were designed to refocus quickly with large movements then make smaller focus corrections. This tends to result in irregular, hesitant focus movements that’s of little consequence with stills but is a somewhat unsettling experience during video-capture.
> 
> In conjunction with guide bars, the stepping motor moves the focus lens using a lead screw and rack which results in very smooth, precisely controlled movements (in the order of microns) and is especially beneficial during AF tracking during video capture. With no gears (found on the firm’s Micro USM motors, for example), low operating noise is another advantage.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

Just try one in real world the 700D/70D with a STM,its not just videos/live views its fast even with the viewfinder. About touchscreen,we didnt really needed one in cellphones unless apple proved it otherwise,its the same here.Who likes to choose menu options with up down right left keys,its plain cumbersome,when you just touch on the feature you want and alter.You cant deny touch is simpler.Its even sweeter with that intuitive UI.Canon L lens are superior in many categories over a comparable nikon,for eg the 100mm  and the 400mm.Its a known fact.
The D7000 is relatively old camera and out of stock with most sellers,and in amazon us it is 775$ for body only!


----------



## nac (Apr 1, 2014)

You're right Inci. Most of the people (including and esp. me) who haven't used a particular model. But still post a comment based on the information they know. On the other hand, comments from the people who have used it can have a real say in it.
And... I guess there is always room for Canonian/Nikonian debate


----------



## srkmish (Apr 1, 2014)

As per the reviews i have read, D5300 low light performance was better than 700d. I was leaning towards nikon. I have to do more research before my next purchase


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

Above 6400 ISO,yes I found the Canon grainier yes,but tell me who goes that high,3200 is the limit. I had posted a snap which I took in Thailand last month with my 600D at night with the Kit lens of some palace there,am yet to see any grain or noise!The 70D is even better with the new sensor in low light as I read somwhere, DP maybe.So in real world again its a non point. Yes I whole heartedly agree agree to the point had the purchase been made in India D7000 would have been a better buy any given day.Had Canon priced The 700D between 42 & 45 K in India it would have been awesome just because of the way it focuses almost like mirroless when coupled with those STM lens.Its a big step forward innovation wise and Nikon is yet to catch up in that segment in that regard IMHO. Even with VF its snappier ,I would again stress on that,its just not videos.Visit a Camerena Store and check ,they will let you as long as you want to ....good people


----------



## srkmish (Apr 1, 2014)

Cool. Do you have a link to your photography page?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/182225-buying-dslr.html

Here had posted some,ill create a flikr page soon.

- - - Updated - - -

Ill post some Birding shots today evening that I had taken with a borrowed Tamron lens and Tripod from a friend. Those birding shot were taken in Jan/ Feb with a 600D and Tammy.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2014)

just get a dslr and start practicing...no point in this debate

Canon or Nikon ...learning has to be done ...and lenses has to be purchased ...If you have plans to spend lots of money get Canon L lenses worth minimum 50k ....if you dont ,get nikon ...lenses will be ultimately cheaper then canon


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

Its nothing like that,when its Lens in quetion,its somwhere Canon is cheaper and in some segment Nikon is cheaper by a few thousand,definitely not as grave as made out to be.And then theres a huge support of third party lens from Tamron and Sigma for Canon. More over L series are professional series and its completely up to you whether you want your Canon lens in 400mm, 250 mm,100mm,135mm,50mm,40mm from L series , USM series, IS series or the STM series. Canon has a huge collection of Lens covering all price points from Rs 6000 to over Rs 6 lakhs! Its not all, that Nikon will ensure you cheaper lens everytime over a Canon.They both have cheap and expensive Lens in their line,its just that Canon has more variety in various segments and very high quality in their L series.


----------



## raja manuel (Apr 1, 2014)

The STM lenses are more than just a stepper motor. They bring optical improvements as well, though this depends on the model in question and improvements are sometimes noticeable only in some part of the focal range. The newer STMs also feature a non rotating front element, which is great for those who like to use filters.
If the purchase is to be made from the US, there is chance of picking up a 650D for a lower price. The 700D is only a slight refresh of the 650D so that could be a good bargain.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for all your inputs.
The nikon D7000 is expensive in US.($740 for body alone)

The price of 650D & 700D are almost the same in US. 

I also feel that a touch screen would really help while hovering around the options. I haven't used a DSLR so i'm just assuming, if my assumptions are in anyway wrong please point them.

Another question, 18-55mm STM + 75-300mm Telephoto lens vs 18-135mm STM ? which one would be optimal for a beginner?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 1, 2014)

Think about using your smartphone with 4 way navigation keys rather than touch,what do you think is simpler? Ofcourse the touch.Even then if someone is phobic to touch which I believe no one is, after the smartphone onslaught,you can safely turn off the touch feature and use the 4 way navigation key as usual,the old fashioned way!  Aint it Great? 

Theres no thumbrule for a beginner when its lens.Me as a novice started with twin lens,18-55/55-250. Its totally up to you what you want. Yes a single lens from 18 till 135 mm is definitely very convenient. And that 18-135mm STM is a excellent for the 700D.It all depends what you want to shoot.If birds and amateur wildlife is what you looking for then 70-300 will definitely be the pre-requisite along with a 18-55mm.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2014)

ktm-duke-200-bhutan-solo.
Can anyone guess the camera used?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

Its the beautiful D5100.A lot of good HDRs and he has got a good sharp lens there. The 200 f2.8.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

No, my eyes are not "that" trained to guess the camera just by viewing the photographs . But I know what's the camera used. 
Why you're asking? Wanna buy that cam?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> Its the beautiful D5100.



Ahh! you read the posts..
Yes nikon d5100 with a 10-24 and a 70-200 f2.8 lens & also cokin ND and grad ND filters.



nac said:


> No, my eyes are not "that" trained to guess the camera just by viewing the photographs . But I know what's the camera used.
> Why you're asking? Wanna buy that cam?



No, its also a entry level DSLR.
So its the filters and the lens that does the magic?


----------



## aniket.cain (Apr 2, 2014)

MegaMind said:


> Thanks for all your inputs.
> The nikon D7000 is expensive in US.($740 for body alone)
> 
> The price of 650D & 700D are almost the same in US.
> ...



I have a 700D which I bought last year in May, and I have been quite pleased with the touchscreen. It is excellent! I had a Canon 1000D earlier, and the touchscreen takes the 700D to whole another level when it comes to ease of use. Canon's implementation of the touch is really good, and you may never need to press a button again.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

Its the Man and not the Camera! Yes Lens and Filters will take you a long way but you will have to know how to use them optimally and with the correct technique.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

[MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION] its 90% lens that is important and just 10% DSLR is important ....DSLR is important for gripping and changing settings on the fly etc...but you need that specific lens like wide angle,macro, zoom to capture that moment


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> but you need that specific lens like wide angle,macro, zoom to capture that moment



Then I guess I have a lot of homework to do on them. 
Will get back after doing so.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

MegaMind said:


> Ahh! you read the posts..
> So its the filters and the lens that does the magic?


I guess Inci got that from EXIF. (that's how I got that)

The photographs are very good. But don't applaud and give credit to accessories and camera. I am sure I couldn't have got such photographs given the very same equipments and accessories. It's the photographer, not the filters and lens. Other than the skill of photographer in taking such photos, 
The lighting and subject was good.
His skill in PP is good (though I think it's little overdone)


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

*www.facebook.com/pruvic/photos

 [MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION], Tell me what Camera does he use ?


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2014)

^^I cannot access FB from my college. (curse you watch-guard)

Does he use a point n shoot?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

Just check when you get back home and away from the guard and let me know,lets keep it a suspense,you have seen nothing like it,atleast I didnt


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

Iwan pruvic...awesome shots


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

Inci, I guess they are not for public. So couldn't view the pictures.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

Hint for guys :- search the name I mentioned in my above post in flickr and you will get to know the exif details


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

^ I saw that he was using 550D in one of his profile picture. But I don't why he put his profile picture public while the other photographs not.


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

Nac its for public.I can just hit the link and see,but you need to be signed in to facebook from your browser.


----------



## nac (Apr 2, 2014)

^ Yeah. I thought when it's public anybody can view the picture even without an id.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 2, 2014)

that guys have a 100mm 2.8 macro lens ...and I am sure he must be using a tripod and a ring flash


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 2, 2014)

The Incinerator said:


> *www.facebook.com/pruvic/photos
> 
> [MENTION=102260]MegaMind[/MENTION], Tell me what Camera does he use ?



Damn that's stunning!!
Any idea on camera+lens used?


----------



## The Incinerator (Apr 2, 2014)

MegaMind said:


> Damn that's stunning!!
> Any idea on camera+lens used?



Taken with Canon EOS 550D and Canon -EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM Lens


----------

